
Qt Creator 4.0.0 released - reddotX
https://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/05/11/qt-creator-4-0-0-released/
======
steaminghacker
I'm using Qt quick (LGPL version) for development. After a bit of a learning
curve, i really like it.

Its important to recognise that QtQuick and QtWidgets are _different_ systems.
Quick is all on the GPU. It awesome for building touch based apps. I'm
currently targeting desktop development. I haven't found much else that will
use the GPU pipeline in an easy way.

~~~
IshKebab
QtQuick is definitely a step forward with respect to touch input and slick
animated UIs, but there are things I _really_ dislike about it.

* Javascript. Ew.

* Deployment is a bit of a nightmare. They have windeployqt.exe which helps, but it doesn't automatically copy the MingW DLLs, and all the QML files aren't compiled as resources which is a bit ugly.

* The apps are _huge_. It's like 50 MB for hello world.

* There isn't very good encapsulation of QML components. All object IDs seem to go in one big namespace.

~~~
gnufied
Another problematic part is styling. QtWidgets can be styled using css and it
works really well.

QtQuick controls on other hand can't be styled using CSS, which is bit of a
bummer IMO.

~~~
steaminghacker
good point. what do people do for themes and styles in QML?

~~~
zeitpolizei
Not sure how many people use it, but you could check this out:
[https://github.com/Ableton/aqt-stylesheets](https://github.com/Ableton/aqt-
stylesheets)

~~~
cheez
NICE!

Thanks for the tip.

------
simonh
I used to use Qt heavily for Python development (PyQt and PySide) a few years
back, it's a fantastic framework. This looks good as ever.

It seems a bit odd that on OSX you can get the offline installer for Android,
or the version for Android and iOS, but not a version just for iOS. Does the
iOS package have a dependency on something in the Android one?

------
IshKebab
This is awesome. Qt Creator is one of the best C++ IDEs there is (I'd say
second only to Visual Studio, and that's debatable).

~~~
olavgg
Don't forget CLion, its Visual Studio with Resharper C++.

~~~
chaotic-good
I find QtCreator superior to CLion. It's faster and more polished, has better
vi-emulation and clang ecosystem integration.

------
edwinyzh
What if we can use golang with Qt Creator...

~~~
damptowel
Hear. I want to give go a try but the lack of a decent gui solution is keeping
me from investing too much time.

